# On behalf of my old man...



## MakemBill (Aug 28, 2017)

My father is Robert (Bob) Andersen, former Purser Chief Stewsrd after a career in the galleys. He finished his days with UASC but sailed through 2 discharge books from 1945 through to the end of his career in the early to mid 80s. 
Any memories to be shared?
He’s now 85 years old and still wishes he was at sea.


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

MakemBill said:


> My father is Robert (Bob) Andersen, former Purser Chief Stewsrd after a career in the galleys. He finished his days with UASC but sailed through 2 discharge books from 1945 through to the end of his career in the early to mid 80s.
> Any memories to be shared?
> He’s now 85 years old and still wishes he was at sea.


G'day from Oz, Bill. Welcome to this great site! You're sure to find somebody who knew your dad. I see you are from South Shields - I sailed with a deck crowd of Geordies in the early fifties on a BTC tanker. We had a steward named Andy Anderson, but not Bob. Good luck with your search! (Thumb)

PS. "He's now 85 and still wishes he was at sea...", well, don't we all!!

Taff


----------



## tiachapman (Mar 25, 2008)

i know how he feels


----------



## MakemBill (Aug 28, 2017)

Thanks for your replies guts!

I also went to sea for a couple of years and loved it. However, the demise of British crews in favour of other nationals, meant I was spending too much time on the pool. 
I sailed from 1976 on;
Tyne Bridge
Capulet
Trinculo
Thirlby
RFA Tidepool

leaving in 1980 to join the army!


----------



## AlbieR (May 18, 2007)

Hi MakemBill,

Tell your Dad to have a look at threads http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=12080 and http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=2902 there are loads of memories there for him.

AlbieR


----------



## AlbieR (May 18, 2007)

I remember your Dad but cannot remember which ship, all the Kuwaitis were good feeders, curry every lunchtime as a starter. Pass my best wishes onto him.
Albie Roberts ex 3/E


----------

